# Video archery range



## motorcop1 (Nov 4, 2006)

Does anyone know of a video archery range in the GR area? I know theres one in Cadillac but thats pretty far to drive to shoot a couple rounds. Thanks, John


----------



## HoytAlphaMax32 (Nov 10, 2009)

Long Range in holland. 


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Robow (Dec 2, 2001)

Goldstar 2 isnt too far off the expressway South of Ionia. http://www.goldstaroutdoors2.com/


----------



## chris_kreiner (Sep 6, 2006)

Robow said:


> Goldstar 2 isnt too far off the expressway South of Ionia. http://www.goldstaroutdoors2.com/


 Make a trip quick!!  Leagues start in a couple weeks so that makes the schedule tight!! I will be shooting with a three man team!!


----------



## motorcop1 (Nov 4, 2006)

chris_kreiner said:


> Make a trip quick!!  Leagues start in a couple weeks so that makes the schedule tight!! I will be shooting with a three man team!!


Thanks guys, I think we'll try and get to Goldstar before there leagues start. Wish we were a little closer and could just shoot as a team.


----------



## junglecat (Jan 19, 2006)

If north of GR is more convienent....check out this shop.

Black Dog Outfitters, it is located north of GR on 14 mile (M-57 toward Greenville). It is on the south side of 14 mile maybe 1/4 - 1/2 mile east of 131. The shop was in Sand Lake and moved to this new location in the spring of 2011. 

The video archery league starts up week of January 8th. Plenty of time for you to get signed up. My friends and I shoot every year and its a lot of fun. If you need a partner to shoot with they typically can team you up with someone.

Heres a link: http://www.blackdog-outfitters.com/

Have a good New Year!
Dave


----------



## Rico (Mar 15, 2001)

Any near flint??


----------



## BeLikeMike (Jan 31, 2008)

Hmm, this thread got me thinking about a few years ago when a buddy and I bought a video archery machine on ebay with the thought of getting something going near Grand Rapids. We never really pursued it although the idea was neat. I should dig that thing out and put it back on ebay.


----------

